# Van Dessel



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I discovered Van Dessel the other day. Anyone have experience riding the Rivet - all carbon, or the Kermis - Al front triangle, carbon stays? One or the other may be my next frame.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a buddy with one but I don't know which model. I'll ask him.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my friend's bike. He brought it over to run cables and bar tape. I had to take a pic. Not sure of the model but it's a retired Colavita-Bolla team bike from 2002-ish. He changed the paint by going over the gold stripes with black. The BB is black too now after a repair. As seen with the heavy pedals and the chain added is 18lb 3oz. Not bad for a larger size.


----------

